# Soviet Nuclear Warhead Storage Facility - Germany - 2011



## Derelict-UK (Aug 19, 2011)

We set off from our Etap in Hennigsdorf to find an old nuclear storage facility, 'in the middle of a forest'.

According to Tomtom, it was on an unpaved road, about 3 miles through woodland, 












and then the trees started to break up with the buildings.






When we arrived, 2 guys were just leaving with a mountain bike in the back of their car, I bet we both thought 'Scheiße Sicherheit' And then I bet they were even more confused when they eventually saw the car coming towards them was British lol.


1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15. The hole led to some glass jars, I went towards them and a cloud of mosquitos rose above and came towards me like blood sucking vampires, I didn't hang around to take pictures!





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23. Door to the Nuclear Warhead Bunker...





24.





25.





26.





27.





28.





29.





30.






*D-UK*


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 19, 2011)

Really enjoyed those pics....great place


----------



## Acebikerchick (Aug 19, 2011)

Agree with Janey, there brill....


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 19, 2011)

Pure Class


----------



## Winch It In (Aug 19, 2011)

Cracking report, I like the Soviet's style of a pillbox/watch tower.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 19, 2011)

Winch It In said:


> Cracking report, I like the Soviet's style of a pillbox/watch tower.




Cheers, yeah their pillboxes are menacing lol, the back of them had steel doors and as you can see from the image, the shooting slots can be closed, so I expect if something went wrong with the bunker (fire etc) they could use the pillboxes as a mini safe zone.


----------



## chizyramone (Aug 19, 2011)

Fair do's fella, your reports never cease to amaze me.

Nice one D-UK


----------



## urbanisle (Aug 19, 2011)

Love the gates in picture 3, great pictures well done.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 19, 2011)

Love it. Love it all. Might have asked before...what lens are you using? 10-22mm?
Excellent example of proper exploring.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone



UrbanX said:


> Love it. Love it all. Might have asked before...what lens are you using? 10-22mm?
> Excellent example of proper exploring.



A four year old battered Tokina 12-24mm


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome stuff Mike - BTW good to see you and the engineer finally got some public credit from the big man for all your work on Drakelow. I wondered when he was going to get round to it!!!
Godz


----------



## imyimyimy (Aug 20, 2011)

This is amazing!!!..


----------



## Walrus75 (Aug 20, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> ...
> ...
> 1.
> 
> ...


Rendered obselete just over a year later.  
Was it definitely a warhead storage area? The perimeter security seems a little bit weak for such a potentially important target.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 20, 2011)

Pretty dam good.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 20, 2011)

godzilla73 said:


> Awesome stuff Mike - BTW good to see you and the engineer finally got some public credit from the big man for all your work on Drakelow. I wondered when he was going to get round to it!!!
> Godz



Yeah I know, it took them long enough and a few heated emails & phone calls! They expect everything and give nothing without a fight!

Got there in the end though


@ Walrus, Yes this base and the nearby Camp 4500 ([ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19754[/ame]) shared 12 nuclear warheads during the Cold War.

You might not get the sense of it by looking at the pictures, but 1st off the base is in the middle of a forest, well over 50 miles from the nearest city.

The Woodland is extremely dense and would have been regularly patrolled during the Soviet era.

If you had managed to get to the compound there are watch towers dotted everywhere with clear view of the surrounding tree lines, after that you then have 3 lines of perimeter inside the complex, thats 3 barbed wire fences, 2 of which have ram proof roller doors.

And then there are the fortified pillboxes that cover the circling road of the bunker.

This place would have been like Fort Knox during it's day.


----------



## Walrus75 (Aug 21, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> ...If you had managed to get to the compound there are watch towers dotted everywhere with clear view of the surrounding tree lines, *after that you then have 3 lines of perimeter inside the complex, thats 3 barbed wire fences,* 2 of which have ram proof roller doors.
> And then there are the fortified pillboxes that cover the circling road of the bunker.
> This place would have been like Fort Knox during it's day.


Ahhh, that's the bit I was looking for as I have experience of our security from back in the day 
Cheers mate.


----------



## Big Bill (Aug 21, 2011)

Amazing pictures!
Surprised it's not been grabbed by some film company to film on!

Reminds me a bit of Severance day!


----------

